
Launch HN: Charge Running – 5K Training Doesn't Have to Suck - mknippen
https://www.chargerunning.com/blog/2018/2/28/5k-training-program
======
mknippen
I'm Matthew, the CEO of Charge Running. We've been building our app for over a
year now, and today, we launched the culmination of all of these efforts. We
believe that we have the best way for you to run your first 5K, by providing
motivation and excitement through live group fitness classes from your phone.

HN Viewers, get an extra month free: Use Contact Support and send the code
"HN-5K" to get two months free to use our platform, no CC required! After
that, continue on for only $9.99 a month.

------
RGraman
Awesome!

~~~
jknippen
Love it!

